# Wound Stat



## surgicalcric (Dec 22, 2008)

Guys this is being passed along official channels but tis taking a while to be passed thru to everyone so I thought I would add it here.  

Please be sure to give it due attention and pass along as necessary.

Thanks,

Crip

FROM:  CDRUSAMMA FT DETRICK MD//MCMR-MMO-SO//

***PRIORITY***MESSAGE NOT RELEASED

****************UNCLASSIFIED****************

SUBJ: T0B-1218-002
NEW SOLDIER HEMOSTATIC DRESSINS / WOUNDSTAT / MEDICAL INFORMATION


REFERENCE: ALARACT 239/2008, NEW SOLDIER HEMOSTATIC DRESSINGS

1. THIS FRAGO DIRECTS TEMPORARY CESSATION OF USE OF WOUNDSTAT™ (WS) BY 68W COMBAT MEDICS AND ALL OTHER PROVIDERS DUE TO NEWLY IDENTIFIED SAFETY CONCERNS ABOUT THIS PRODUCT, PENDING FURTHER EVALUATION.

2. WOUNDSTAT™ WILL BE TURNED IN TO THE MEDICAL SUPPLY SYSTEM IMMEDIATELY.  UNIT SUPPLY PERSONNEL WILL TURN -IN WOUNDSTAT™ TO THEIR SUPPORTING MEDICAL SUPPLY SUPPORT ACTIVITY (SSA). THE ARMY MEDICAL SSA WILL REVIEW TRANSACTION REGISTERS AND COMPLETE 100% CONTACT WITH UNITS ISSUED WS TO ENSURE TURN-IN OF PRODUCT. ARCENT WILL SUBMIT THE TOTAL NUMBER OF WS ISSUED AND COLLECTED TO OTSG. THE ARMY MEDICAL SSA WILL HOLD WS UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE OR UNTIL DISPOSITION INSTRUCTIONS ARE RECEIVED FROM OTSG.

3. DATA FROM THE US ARMY INSTITUTE OF SURGICAL RESEARCH (USAISR) SHOW THAT WS IS ASSOCIATED WITH A HIGH INCIDENCE OF BLOOD VESSEL THROMBOSIS AND DAMAGE TO THE VESSEL WALL. COMBAT GAUZE AND PLAIN KERLIX WERE NOT ASSOCIATED WITH SIMILAR FINDINGS. USE OF COMBAT GAUZE IS SAFE, ACCORDING TO CURRENT STUDIES, AND DISTRIBUTION AND USE SHOULD CONTINUE.

4. MEDICAL PERSONNEL MUST LOCATE AND EXAMINE ALL CASUALTIES PREVIOUSLY TREATED WITH WS TO VERIFY ADEQUATE LIMB PERFUSION, IF WS WAS USED TO TREAT EXTREMITY WOUNDS.

5. EXPIRATION DATE CANNOT BE DETERMINED.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 22, 2008)

So, we go back to "rubbing dirt in the wound"?  Always worked for us old guys....:doh:

Good info, Crip - Thanks.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Dec 23, 2008)

hemcon for the win


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Jan 26, 2009)

Hemcon?  there are worse things, but I thought Quickclot and combat gauze or just plain old kerlix and pressure did the job just fine.  I used Celox on a CAM once, it seemed to work well, also.


----------

